# Your mind is an amazing thing. This is so cool!



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I was tripping about my emails and I found this; i thought...who could i share this with!?!? Everyone on Fishforums!!



>>>http://www.patmedia.net/marklevinson/cool/cool_illusion.html<<<


the >>> & <<< are the only way I could get the link to work. Copy and paste the link but before you press enter...delete those :razz:


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Heh.. i got an email a while back (years ago) that had you read through a passage. It asked you questions at the end of it and one of the questions was "how many times do you see the word "of" or "if". if your read through again, your answer would be no, but when you read the real answer (which was about 13) you go back and notice the words of and if. your brain learns to omit less important words.. it's pretty cool. o-o that illusion thing you linked to is pretty cool, too. i love illusions like that.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Haha that was pretty cool, I definatly saw the green dot!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

the dot thing was cool i got a email that said select the number of "F"s in the paragraph. The average was 3 the genius was 6 i got a 4 it was based on the same thing amelia mentioned


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I got that to. I found only 3 ^_^


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

When I looked at that All I could think of is 


> You spin me right round, baby
> Right round like a record, baby
> Right round round round
> You spin me right round, baby
> ...


LOL


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

that song is ancient


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fishboy said:


> that song is ancient


What do you expect fishboy? Fishdoc is ancient :lol:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

LMAO good one


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

We have some comedians in the house.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hay now. Ive always been on the cutting edge of technology. 
Here is a group I use to run sound for.








Of course this was when sound systems were a brand new thing.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

LMAO fishdoc!!


----------

